# Dog is drinking her own pee



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

The past few days, at least once or twice a day, Snorkels will pee on the sidewalk instead of going out into the grass.

Then she turns around and starts lapping it up.

She's ALWAYS tried to cover up her pee - she will rub her nose in the dirt or grass trying to push something over it. 

But this is a new one on me. 

Is she telling me something? If so, I have no idea what it is!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

What the hell snorkels?! Just when you think you've gotten her figured out she throws a curve ball your way. Sorry xellil I have no idea but I'll look out for the responses as I'm interested in hearing what others have to say. I assume she's drinking water regularly?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> What the hell snorkels?! Just when you think you've gotten her figured out she throws a curve ball your way. Sorry xellil I have no idea but I'll look out for the responses as I'm interested in hearing what others have to say. I assume she's drinking water regularly?


Yes, I give her alot of water with her food and she also drinks out of the water bowls. I didn't take her pee in because she quit peeing in her sleep, but I'm thinking maybe I should.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I've never had one that drinks their own pee, but Sako will occasionally try to lick up some of Piper's. I just attribute it to him being intact.. and intact males are weird with stuff like that. That is strange though..


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kady05 said:


> I've never had one that drinks their own pee, but Sako will occasionally try to lick up some of Piper's. I just attribute it to him being intact.. and intact males are weird with stuff like that. That is strange though..


Snorkels thinks she is a boy. After she pees or poops, if she's feeling really good, she'll kick up the grass so enthusiastically sometimes she knocks herself over.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

um ick.... 
sorry no insight.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

id get a urinary analysis just incase. Did you start giving her any new supplements? 

Rambo used to lick urine when he was intact too, but it has stopped since he's been neutered. He never licked his own though.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

No new supplements - when she ate all the plums the one good thing about it was her poop got fantastic - no constipation. So I'm giving her a plum a day now, without the pit. But that's the only thing that's different.

I'll definitely get a pee sample in the morning.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Maybe the acidity from the plums is effecting her urine. Thats so funny that it helps her poops!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Geez Snorkles what will you come up with next!?? I've never heard of that happening before.......Do you think it's leftover sugar from the plum incident?????


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know - it's a horrible thing to be feeding her but it works like a charm! I love that it's taking 3 seconds to poop instead of 3 minutes.

Chowder suggested something like prune juice so maybe I can find it unsweetened, when I run out of plums and if it keeps working.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Geez Snorkles what will you come up with next!?? I've never heard of that happening before.......Do you think it's leftover sugar from the plum incident?????


What's weird is that it's like she pees on the sidewalk on purpose because she knows she wants to drink it before she pees. She's never peed on the sidewalk before.

I do think a urinalysis is in order!

And maybe it is the plums. It's really the only change at all, in her food or anything else.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe she just likes it? LOL


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Only Snorkels...:noidea:


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

xellil said:


> What's weird is that it's like she pees on the sidewalk on purpose because she knows she wants to drink it before she pees. She's never peed on the sidewalk before.
> 
> I do think a urinalysis is in order!
> 
> And maybe it is the plums. It's really the only change at all, in her food or anything else.


Yikes...ewh...

Have you tried to stop her from doing that? I would agree, it sounds like something to do with the plums.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't think it's horrible that you're feeding her plums. If it helps her poop, and if she likes it! Plus you said they're really small.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm eating them too - OMG they are good. No wonder she likes them - of course, half of them she ate weren't ripe.

Well, when i see her peeing on the sidewalk now and I am on the porch, I take a flying leap off of there with a glass of water to wash it off!

She's been kind of licking the pee in the grass, too.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I found this which may be helpful
Why Dogs Drink Urine | eHow.com


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> I found this which may be helpful
> Why Dogs Drink Urine | eHow.com


Thank you Kathy! I don't think it's lack of training - well, she's never been trained but I still don't think it's that.

I bet it's an infection.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Hopefully it is an infection and once that clears up the pee drinking will stop.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

If you start peeing on the sidewalk, I'd guess it's the plums.lol


xellil said:


> I'm eating them too -


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

StdPooDad said:


> If you start peeing on the sidewalk, I'd guess it's the plums.lol


HAHA! How true!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I missed the plum problem, missing allot lately. But it could be because she was kept in a crate, wasn't she? Who knows but I'll bet that retraining won't work with Snorkels, I can tell you it wouldn't with Maddie or Turtle for that madder. I do believe they are what they are going to be, a pain in the arss. Gotta love that :twitch:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I missed the plum problem, missing allot lately. But it could be because she was kept in a crate, wasn't she? Who knows but I'll bet that retraining won't work with Snorkels, I can tell you it wouldn't with Maddie or Turtle for that madder. I do believe they are what they are going to be, a pain in the arss. Gotta love that :twitch:


Yes, I think she was crated alot but she's never had a pee or poop issue before - in fact, she refuses to use pee pads and goes outside in the most awful weather while Rebel stands on the porch and whines and I have to boot him out there. He should feel like such a sissy seeing Snorkels go right out there!

I am hoping it's something physical like a UTI but nothing worse than that  I really hate to think it might be something psychological.


----------

